# I'd like another test.



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Now I have learned more and more about the basic genetics. Can you please ask me some random leopard gecko or royal python pairings please. I think it's time to test my self again.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Royals:

Albino x Het Albino

Pinstripe x Het Albino

Pastel x Lesser

Super Pastel x Albino

Double het Albino Pied x Double het Albino Pied

het Axanthic x het Pied

Mojave x Lesser

Have fun


----------



## chris barber (Jan 29, 2009)

leos

Shtct x jungle het raptor 

pattenless x shtct

super snow x super snow enigma

normal x super snow enigma 

shtct x shtct


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

leo's

eclipse het raptor x albino het raptor 

tangelo x tangerine tornado

diablo blanco x black hole


these are the meanest morph combos that came to my mind. have fun.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Blackecho said:


> Royals:
> 
> Albino x Het Albino = 50%albino 50%het albino
> 
> ...





chris barber said:


> Shtct x jungle het raptor


50%hypo ph albino
50%normal phalbino

May show abberant patterning.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

kirsten said:


> leo's
> 
> eclipse het raptor x albino het raptor - dont know what makes up eclipse.
> 
> ...





chris barber said:


> leos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100% SH. Will possibly show higher amount of ct than the parents and be more tangerine


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes

Yes

Yes

Yes

No - DH's are a bit more complicated.

Yes

No - Just naming.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Blackecho said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...


Ah ok. Could you let me know where I went wrong on the fourth one and what a lesser mojave combo is.
Thanks


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Lesser x Mojave = BluEL

I'll let you think about the DH's for a bit


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Het albino and pied x Het albino and pied
12.5 Normal
12.5 Normal het pied
12.5 Normal het albino
12.5 Albino
12.5 Albino het pied
12.5 Pied
12.5 Pied het albino
12.5 Pied albino


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

you can find out what goes into each morph from http://www.leopardgeckowiki.com/wiki/index.php?title=Category:Morphs



kirsten said:


> leo's
> 
> eclipse***** eclipse* het raptor *het albino & patternless stripe(poly genetic)* x albino ***** albino* het raptor *het eclipse & patternless stripe (poly genetic)*
> 
> ...


eclipse is a recessive genetic mutation. let me break it down for you then, in bold above in the quote box


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

eclipse***** eclipse* het raptor *het albino & patternless stripe(poly genetic* x albino ***** albino* het raptor *het eclipse & patternless stripe (poly genetic)*


25% eclipse het patty stripe
25% albino het patty stripe
50% eclipse albino het patty stripe


tangelo *super tengerine shtctb albino* x tangerine tornado *super hypo super tangerine carrot tail baldy*


100% SHTCTB het albino. Will show very high amounts of tangerine, very high % carrot tail.


diablo blanco *blizzard raptor* x black hole *eclipse enigma mack snow

*25% normal het blizzard, albino, patternless stripe
25% mack snow het blizzard, albino, patty stripe
25% enigma het blizzard, albino, patty stripe
25% mack snow engima het, blizzard, albino, patty stripe

Spent about 30 minutes on this post, I better have got them correct!


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

repkid said:


> eclipse***** eclipse* het raptor *het albino & patternless stripe(poly genetic* x albino ***** albino* het raptor *het eclipse & patternless stripe (poly genetic)*
> 
> 
> 25% eclipse het patty stripe
> ...


nearly right, told you they were mean combinations


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh I was very close to the first one at one point but then scrapped it :devil:

Give me another complex one. But not as hard as the first one!


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

repkid said:


> Oh I was very close to the first one at one point but then scrapped it :devil:
> 
> Give me another complex one. But not as hard as the first one!


ok give me a few mins to come up with some, as i plucked those out of the air, lol.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

these aren't combinations od recomend actually doing, they are just difficult to calculate genetically

super nova (doesn't exist yet) x RADAR

dreamsickle x snowglow

Ember patternless raptor x super snow patternless albino

hows that?


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

*opens up leo wiki and starts looking*

I will be done in an hour :lol2:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

*super nova (doesn't exist yet) x RADAR (enigma super snow raptor x Bell albino raptor)*

If the albino in raptor is bell (unlikely):

50% bell albino eclipse mack snow patty stripe
50% bell albino eclipse mack snow enigma patty stripe

If the albino in the raptor is tremper (most likely)

50% eclipse mack snow patty stripe het t and balbino
50% eclipse mack snow patty stripe enigma het t and balbino

*
dreamsickle x snowglow (enigma mack snow raptor x mack snow albino SHTCTB)*

25% mack snow albino enigma hypo het eclipse
25% mack snow albino enigma het eclipse
25% mack snow albino hypo het eclipse
25% mack snow albino het eclipse

*Ember patternless raptor x super snow patternless albino *

100% mack snow patty albino het eclipse


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

repkid said:


> *super nova (doesn't exist yet) x RADAR (enigma super snow raptor x Bell albino raptor)*
> 
> If the albino in raptor is bell (unlikely):
> 
> ...


love this, it's hurting my head too but i love the challenge


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

*dreamsickle x snowglow (enigma mack snow raptor x mack snow albino SHTCTB)*

18.75% mack snow albino enigma hypo het eclipse
18.75% mack snow albino enigma het eclipse
18.75% mack snow albino hypo het eclipse
18.75% mack snow albino het eclipse
6.25% super snow albino het eclipse
6.25% super snow albino hypo het eclipse
6.25% super snow albino enigma het eclipse
6.25% super snow albino enigma hypo het eclipse

:lol2: this is fun


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

repkid said:


> *dreamsickle x snowglow (enigma mack snow raptor x mack snow albino SHTCTB)*
> 
> 18.75% mack snow albino enigma hypo het eclipse
> 18.75% mack snow albino enigma het eclipse
> ...


this was what i got

6.25% albino 
6.25% hypo of type albino 
6.25% albino enigma 
6.25% hypo elbino enigma
12.5% mack snow albino 
12.5% mack snow hypo albino 
12.5% mack snow enigma albino 
12.5% mack snow enigma hypo albino
6.25% super snow albino
6.25% super snow hypo albino
6.25% super snow enigma albino, 
6.25% super snow enigma hypo albino​100% het eclipse poly het patty stripe​for a little while i struggled to get to sleep as night as i was constantly pondering morph combos, outcomes and what to pair the possible outcomes to. my husband doesn't understand the obsession or interested.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

obviously the outcome is different if the enigma or hypo are homozygous.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

OK.

Well I worked it out by saying.

ALL must carry albino as there is 100% the trait will be passed on because both parents are **** for albino. Then adding on the other morphs.

I see where I went wrong with the mack snow. I have just realised that not all would carry snow.

One more then  :no1:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

repkid said:


> OK.
> 
> Well I worked it out by saying.
> 
> ...


yeah if you concentrate on the mack snow seperate like you did the albino then is 25% nomal 50% mack snow 25% super snow, then factor in the 100% albino then the hypo and enigma, which will get rid of the normals and add to the other combination morphs.

pick your own? go on wiki, pic the two most complicated and unlikely pairings and try to work it out, thats all i've done. let me know what you choose as i'll work them out too.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Super snow albino enigma x super RAPTOR


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Super snow albino enigma x super RAPTOR
50% super snow albino enigma het eclipse and patty stripe
50% super snow albino het eclipse and patty stripe

That was pretty easy if i'm correct :/


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

repkid said:


> Super snow albino enigma x super RAPTOR


1 copy enigma
50% super snow albino het eclipse poly het patty stripe
50% super snow albino enigma het eclipse poly het patty stripe

2 copy enigma
100% super snow albino enigma het eclipse poly het patty stripe


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

the most complicated things to calculate are when you get het's involved, for example mack snow enigma het albino eclipse x super snow bell het eclipse. there are more outcomes to calculate.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

mack snow enigma het tremper & eclipse x super snow bell het eclipse

(i used a calculator for this one, just to be quick to proove a point in complications)

3.125% Het. mack snow, Het. bell, 
3.125% Het. mack snow, Het. tremper, Het. bell, 
6.25% Het. mack snow, Het. eclipse, Het. bell, 
6.25% Het. mack snow, Het. eclipse, Het. tremper, Het. bell, 
3.125% Het. mack snow, Homozygous eclipse, Het. bell, 
3.125% Het. mack snow, Homozygous eclipse, Het. tremper, Het. bell, 
3.125% Het. mack snow, Het. enigma, Het. bell, 
3.125% Het. mack snow, Het. enigma, Het. tremper, Het. bell, 
6.25% Het. mack snow, Het. enigma, Het. eclipse, Het. bell, 
6.25% Het. mack snow, Het. enigma, Het. eclipse, Het. tremper, Het. bell, 
3.125% Het. mack snow, Het. enigma, Homozygous eclipse, Het. bell, 
3.125% Het. mack snow, Het. enigma, Homozygous eclipse, Het. tremper, Het. bell, 
3.125% Homozygous mack snow, Het. bell, 
3.125% Homozygous mack snow, Het. tremper, Het. bell, 
6.25% Homozygous mack snow, Het. eclipse, Het. bell, 
6.25% Homozygous mack snow, Het. eclipse, Het. tremper, Het. bell, 
3.125% Homozygous mack snow, Homozygous eclipse, Het. bell, 
3.125% Homozygous mack snow, Homozygous eclipse, Het. tremper, Het. bell, 
3.125% Homozygous mack snow, Het. enigma, Het. bell, 
3.125% Homozygous mack snow, Het. enigma, Het. tremper, Het. bell, 
6.25% Homozygous mack snow, Het. enigma, Het. eclipse, Het. bell, 
6.25% Homozygous mack snow, Het. enigma, Het. eclipse, Het. tremper, Het. bell, 
3.125% Homozygous mack snow, Het. enigma, Homozygous eclipse, Het. bell, 
3.125% Homozygous mack snow, Het. enigma, Homozygous eclipse, Het. tremper, Het. bell,


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Well I think I have got the basics down. :lol2:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

i love it!! i love how it boggles the mind, and them once calculating the genetics trying to imagine how it'll look!! it's one of my favourite past times!!


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

kirsten said:


> i love it!! i love how it boggles the mind, and them once calculating the genetics trying to imagine how it'll look!! it's one of my favourite past times!!


I wont be able to sleep tonight :devil:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

repkid said:


> Het albino and pied x Het albino and pied
> 12.5 Normal
> 12.5 Normal het pied
> 12.5 Normal het albino
> ...


Sorry, not quite yet.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Blackecho said:


> Sorry, not quite yet.


Haven't got a clue then. Please explain


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

repkid said:


> Haven't got a clue then. Please explain













Each parent could give 2 normal genes, a normal and an albino, a normal and a pied or both an albino and a pied gene. So there are 16 possible outcomes (4x4)


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Het albino and pied x Het albino and pied
6.25 Normal
6.25 Normal het albino
6.25 Normal het pied
6.25 Normal het albino and pied
6.25 Albino
6.25 Albino het pied
6.25 Pied
6.25 Pied het albino
6.25 Pied albino
6.25 
6.25 
6.25 
6.25 
6.25
6.25
6.25

I dont actually see how there can possibly be anything else?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

All 16 answers are above.

They are not all 1/16 though.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

That still doesn't help.

e.g

Naap to me means normal het albino het albino het pied?????????


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

repkid said:


> That still doesn't help.
> 
> e.g
> 
> Naap to me means normal het albino het albino het pied?????????


2 genes = homozygous (visual in recessive), so Naap = Albino het Pied.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Blackecho said:


>


1/16 = Normal
2/16 = het Albino
2/16 = het Pied
4/16 = dh Albino Pied
1/16 = Albino
1/16 = Pied
2/16 = Albino het Pied
2/16 = Pied het Albino
1/16 = Albino Pied


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Blackecho said:


> 1/16 = Normal
> 2/16 = het Albino
> 2/16 = het Pied
> 4/16 = dh Albino Pied
> ...


S0 technically there aren't actually 16 *different *outcomes.

Few more questions please


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Snow x dh Albino Axanthic

& 

dh Albino Axanthic x dh Albino Axanthic


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Snow x dh Albino Axanthic

100% normal th snow albino axanthic.

dh Albino Axanthic x dh Albino Axanthic

1/16 normal
2/16 het albino
2/16 het axanthic
4/16 dh albino axanthic
1/16 albino
1/16 axanthic
2/16 albino het axanthic
2/16 axanthic het albino
1/16 albino axanthic


----------



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

lemonblast het pied and clown x killerbee het pied and clown


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

hugh.jones said:


> lemonblast het pied and clown x killerbee het pied and clown


 lemonblast = pastel and spider?
killerbee = spider and mojave?


----------



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

lemonblast is pinstripe x pastel
killerbee is super pastel x spider


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

repkid said:


> Snow x dh Albino Axanthic
> 
> 100% normal th snow albino axanthic.
> 
> ...


*
Snow = Albino Axanthic.*


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

lemonblast het pied and clown x killerbee het pied and clown

pastel het clown
super pastel het clown
pastel het pied
super pastel het pied
pastel dh pied clown
lemon blast
super lemon blast
lemon blast het pied
lemon blast het clown
lemon blast het pied and clown
super lemon blast het pied
super lemon blast het clown
super lemon blast dh pied clown.
pastel clown
pastel pied
pastel clown pied
lemon blast pied
lemon blast clown
lemon blast clown pied
super lemon blast clown
super lemon blast pied
super lemon blast clown pied
pastel spider
pastel spider het clown
pastel spider het pied
pastel spider dh pied clown
pastel spider pied
pastel spider clown
pastel spider clown pied
lemon blast spider het pied
lemon blast spider het clown
lemon blast spider dh clown pied
lemon blast spider clown
lemon blast spider pied
lemon blast spider clown pied
killerbee het pied
killerbee het clown
killerbee dh clown pied
killerbee clown
killerbee pied
killerbee clown pied

I make everyone 2.44%. :lol2:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Snow x dh Albino Axanthic

normal
normal het albino
normal het axanthic
normal dh albino axanthic
albino
albino het axanthic
axanthic
axanthic het albino
snow

11.1% chance per egg.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

repkid said:


> Snow x dh Albino Axanthic
> 
> normal
> normal het albino
> ...


You couldn't have any normals, sorry. All offspring would get an Albino gene and an Axanthic gene from the Snow parent.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, blackecho you do find some tough ones.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

He's getting there though


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok, here's a toughie:

Blue-Eyed Leucistic who had one Mojave parent and one Lesser Parent X LesserBee (Spider Lesser)

What do you get?


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Blackecho said:


> You couldn't have any normals, sorry. All offspring would get an Albino gene and an Axanthic gene from the Snow parent.


 Damm! Complete blonde moment. I hate being blonde!

Snow x dh Albino Axanthic

25%normal dh albino axanthic
25%albino het axanthic
25%axanthic het albino
25%snow


Blue-Eyed Leucistic who had one Mojave parent and one Lesser Parent X LesserBee (Spider Lesser)


25%lesser
25%bel spider
25%bel
25%lesser bee


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

super snow patty talbino x sunglow(tremper)

bell enigma x super snowbell

rainwater albino x snowglow(tremper)


some slightly easier ones.

(funky 1, told me to give you a break hehehe)


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

repkid said:


> Blue-Eyed Leucistic who had one Mojave parent and one Lesser Parent X LesserBee (Spider Lesser)
> 
> 
> 25%lesser
> ...


You've missed some combinations. The Lesserbee doesn't always pass on a copy of Lesser - so you have a 50% chance of getting not-Lesser offspring per egg... what are those non-Lessers going to be... and what is the *genotype* of the Blue-eyed leucistics?


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

super snow patty talbino x sunglow(tremper)

50% mack snow talbino het patty
50% mack snow hypo talbino het patty

bell enigma x super snowbell

50% mack snow bell
50% mack enigma bell

rainwater albino x snowglow(tremper)

50% hypo het ralbino and talbino
50% normal het ralbino and talbino

some slightly easier ones.

(funky 1, told me to give you a break hehehe) - KEEP THEM COMING!!!


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> You've missed some combinations. The Lesserbee doesn't always pass on a copy of Lesser - so you have a 50% chance of getting not-Lesser offspring per egg... what are those non-Lessers going to be... and what is the *genotype* of the Blue-eyed leucistics?


Don't understand...I dont have a clue what genotype means :blush:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

repkid said:


> super snow patty talbino x sunglow(tremper)
> 
> 50% mack snow talbino het patty
> 50% mack snow hypo talbino het patty
> ...


*perfect, but there is another possibility. see above*


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Genotype: What GENES an animal is carrying, as opposed to Phenotype (what an animal looks like).

I ask specifically about the blue-eyed Leucistics because I know this combination of partners has three _different_ gene combinations that result in "Snake that is blue-eyed white". 

I would express the genotypes as follows:

BluEL (Lesser/Mojave) = Wl/Wm s/s (het Lesser, het Mojave / homozygous non-spider)
Lesserbee (Lesser Spider) = Wl/w S/* (Het lesser, het "normal" / At least heterozygous Spider)

Does that help at all in answering my question?


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

blazing blizzard x mack snow blizzard

mack snow het patty x patty talbino

tangelo x mack snow enigma het talbino


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

*oops, you forgot the mack snow gene from the snowglow, and the possibilities with het/**** hypo .... hmmmm i would really like to escape from these blonde moments because they made me read it as sunglow :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:

rainwater albino x snowglow (tremper)

25% hypo
25% mack snow
25% hypo mack
25% normal

all het for r and talbino

If snowglow is **** hypo then:

50% hypo mack snow
50% hypo

**all het for r and talbino*


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Genotype: What GENES an animal is carrying, as opposed to Phenotype (what an animal looks like).
> 
> I ask specifically about the blue-eyed Leucistics because I know this combination of partners has three _different_ gene combinations that result in "Snake that is blue-eyed white".
> 
> ...


Not entirely but i'll have another go.



Blue-Eyed Leucistic who had one Mojave parent and one Lesser Parent X LesserBee (Spider Lesser)

12.5% normal
12.5% lesser
12.5% bel (lesserxlesser)
12.5% bel (lesserxmojave)
12.5% mojave 
12.5% spider
12.5% mojave spider
12.5% lesserbee


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

blazing blizzard x mack snow blizzard

50% blizzard het albino
50% mack snow blizzard het albino

mack snow het patty x patty talbino

25% patternless het talbino
25% mack snow het talbino
25% normal het patty and talbino
25% patty mack snow het talbino

tangelo x mack snow enigma het talbino

enigma and hypo are heterzygous:

normal
talbino
talbino mack snow
talbino enigma
sunglow
normal het talbino
mack snoe het talbino
hypo het talbino
enigma het talbino
mack snow hypo
mack snow enigma
mack snow hypo enigma
mack snow hypo het talbino
mack snow enigma het talbino
mack snow hypo enigma het talbino
hypo enigma
hypo enigma het talbino

5.88% percent chance per egg

**** enigma het hypo
1/12enigma het talbino
1/12enigma hypo het talbino
1/12enigma snow het talbino
1/12enigma hypo snow het talbino
1/12enigma talbino
1/12enigma talbino snow
1/12enigma talbino hypo
1/12enigma talbino hypo snow
1/12enigma
1/12enigma hypo
1/12enigma snow
1/12enigma hypo snow

**** hypo het enigma
1/12hypo
1/12hypo het talbino
1/12hypo talbino
1/12hypo snow
1/12hypo snow het talbino
1/12hypo snow talbino
1/12hypo enigma 
1/12hypo enigma het talbino
1/12hypo enigma talbino
1/12hypo enigma snow
1/12hypo enigma snow het talbino
1/12hypo enigma snow talbino

**** enigma and hypo
1/6enigma hypo
1/6enigma hypo het talbino
1/6enigma hypo talbino
1/6enigma hypo snow
1/6enigma hypo snow het talbino
1/6enigma hypo snow talbino


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

spot on :2thumb:

25% hypo enigma het albino​25% enigma hypo albino​25% hypo mack snow enigma het albino​25% mack snow enigma hypo albino​was the **** answer.

the last two are pairings i've got this year.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

kirsten said:


> spot on :2thumb:
> 
> 25% hypo enigma het albino
> 25% enigma hypo albino
> ...



They cant all be albino!


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

50% albino 50% het albino as there are three albino gene's to go round.

2 from the albino mother and one from the het albino father.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

repkid said:


> Not entirely but i'll have another go.
> Blue-Eyed Leucistic who had one Mojave parent and one Lesser Parent X LesserBee (Spider Lesser)
> 
> 12.5% normal
> ...


Ahh-ha, you've fallen into the OTHER trap.

You *cannot* get any normals from this pairing - they all have to be either Mojave OR Lesser - because the BluEL parent does not have a "normal" gene to give on that gene pair. All of its offspring will be at least Mojave OR Lesser...

So your actual genotypic spread is:

12.5% Mojave
12.5% MojaveBee
12.5% Blue-Eyed Leucistic (Mojave/Lesser)
12.5% Blue-Eyed Leucistic "Bee"
12.5% Lesser
12.5% LesserBee
12.5% Blue-Eyed Leucistic (Lesser/Lesser - AKA Super Lesser)
12.5% Blue-Eyed Leucistic "Bee"

The phenotypic spread is:

50% "White snake" - Blue-Eyed Leucistic, may or may not be Spider (I assume that the wobble might give away which animals are Spiders) and no way to tell whether you have Super Lessers or if you have Mojave/Lessers without breeding trials
12.5% Mojave
12.5% Lesser
12.5% MojaveBee
12.5% LesserBee


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

kirsten said:


> 50% albino 50% het albino as there are three albino gene's to go round.
> 
> 2 from the albino mother and one from the het albino father.


Ahh yes. I am too blonde. As the tangelo is **** albino every snake will have atleast one albino gene.:blush:


Ssthisto said:


> Ahh-ha, you've fallen into the OTHER trap.
> 
> You *cannot* get any normals from this pairing - they all have to be either Mojave OR Lesser - because the BluEL parent does not have a "normal" gene to give on that gene pair. All of its offspring will be at least Mojave OR Lesser...
> 
> ...


Oh I thought that EVERY snake has a normal gene. I presumed that as there is no **** morph in that pairing it there would be a chance of normals. Because the spider is het so 50% chance of passing that on. The mojave is het so only 50% chance of passing that on. The two lesser genes are het so only 50% each of them will pass it on. Confusing eh.

Give me another combo question then and i'll have another crack.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Ssthisto, that was mean


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

repkid said:


> Oh I thought that EVERY snake has a normal gene. I presumed that as there is no **** morph in that pairing it there would be a chance of normals. Because the spider is het so 50% chance of passing that on. The mojave is het so only 50% chance of passing that on. The two lesser genes are het so only 50% each of them will pass it on. Confusing eh.


The problem is that Mojave and Lesser are two flavours of the SAME gene - so an animal that has one of each has one complete "mutant" gene pair, with no "normal" at that gene pair at all. Sure, the snake's got "normal" at OTHER gene loci (like "Spider") ... but with two mutant codominant alleles at one gene locus, you won't get any normal-looking offspring.

Just because a gene's not homozygous doesn't mean there can't be *two* mutant traits at the locus 

Ok, here's a less complicated couple. 

If you breed a Blue-eyed Leucistic (homozygous Lesser) to a Super Mojave (homozygous Mojave) what do you get?

What about if you breed a Mojave/Lesser Blue Eyed Leucistic to a normal?



Blackecho said:


> Ssthisto, that was mean


Hey, I DID say it was a toughie - and I did specify that BluEL genotypically is *Wl/Wm* rather than *L/l M/m* (allelic traits rather than two separate traits)


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Right well I definately think I have the basics down. Just moving on to the complicated stuff 

If you breed a Blue-eyed Leucistic (homozygous Lesser) to a Super Mojave (homozygous Mojave) what do you get?

100% white snakes!!! :lol2: 

What about if you breed a Mojave/Lesser Blue Eyed Leucistic to a normal?

33.3%bel
33.3%mojave
33.3%lesser


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

First one you're correct - they will all be blue-eyed white. What is the genotype, though?

Second one, where did you get a one-third / one-third / one-third spread from? This *does not* happen in any breeding scenario I'm familiar with.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

repkid said:


> Ahh yes. I am too blonde. As the tangelo is **** albino every *snake* will have atleast one albino gene.:blush:


wow you are blonde, hehehe, Leo's!! are what we were talking about.

but yeah, the tangelo is **** albino, so all babies will be het, with the father having a 50% chance of passing on HIS albino gene, which then gives the babies a 50% chance of inheriting two genes


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

kirsten said:


> wow you are blonde, hehehe, Leo's!! are what we were talking about.
> 
> but yeah, the tangelo is **** albino, so all babies will be het, with the father having a 50% chance of passing on HIS albino gene, which then gives the babies a 50% chance of inheriting two genes


OMG!

I am too blonde for genetics.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> First one you're correct - they will all be blue-eyed white. What is the genotype, though?
> 
> Second one, where did you get a one-third / one-third / one-third spread from? This *does not* happen in any breeding scenario I'm familiar with.


Well that's the only way I know how to divide it up equally :S.

As for the genotype - 50% mojave and 50% lesser?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

When you get time, here's a boa constrictor problem:

triple het moonglow X triple het moonglow

Each snake has a salmon mutant gene paired with a normal gene, an albino mutant gene paired with a normal gene, and an anerythristic mutant gene paired with a normal gene. Salmon is a dominant mutant, and the other mutants are recessives. Give two lists of the babies, one with the genotypes and the second with the phenotypes.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

lol - nice Paul!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

repkid said:


> Well that's the only way I know how to divide it up equally :S.


Why would you divide it up equally that way?

There is only one occasion where I could think you'd get a 33/33/33 spread - and that's if you've got a trait that is homozygous lethal, two mutant traits on the locus and two carrier parents.

For example, if you had a mouse that was Dominant Lethal Yellow/Tan, and another mouse that was Dominant Lethal Yellow/Agouti, your options would be:

25% Dominant lethal yellow (these die in the womb and are reabsorbed)

The other 75% would be: 
1/3 Dominant Lethal Yellow/Tan (Red Tan)
1/3 Dominant Lethal Yellow/Agouti (Red Agouti)
1/3 Agouti/Tan

Problem is there that a Red Tan looks like a Red Agouti, so you'd actually get a 2/3 and 1/3 phenotype ratio.

The correct answer, if you breed a Mojave/Lesser Blue Eyed Leucistic to a normal is:

50% Mojave *Wm/w* (het mojave from the BluEL, het normal from the normal parent)
50% Lesser *Wl/w* (het lesser from the BluEL, het normal from the normal parent)

You can't get Blue-Eyed Leucistics from that pairing any more than you could get Albinos by breeding a visual albino to a normal that is known NOT het for albino.



> As for the genotype - 50% mojave and 50% lesser?


If you breed a Super Lesser to a Super Mojave you get 100% Lesser/Mojave Blue Eyed Leucistics. They're het for each trait on the same gene pair -* Wl/Wm*


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

how about this

Hypo tangerine aberrant_Poly'HET red stripe x Patternles stripe HET eclips


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Hypo tangerine aberrant_Poly'HET red stripe x Patternles stripe HET eclips

50% hypo het eclispse and patty stripe
50% normal het eclipse and patty stripe

High percentages of tangerine colouring and abberant patterning on all.


----------

